# MK5 GTI Plaid Seats



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I really like the plaid inserts in the GTI seats. I'd like to put them in the rabbit, but short for tearing up a GTI for them, does anybody have any thoughts? Do you know if VW sells the fabric, or does anybody know where I could get some that looks close? Sorry, If this seems stupid, I know nothing about Interiors...








Thanks!


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI Plaid Seats (animated_jetta)*

Oh, I forgot to say; the Rabbit's a 4-Door. If that means anything..








Thanks Again


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

contact hillside imports, they have that fabric in stock! 200us$ a yard


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

wow that's pricey! Thanks though...


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*

Well you definitely don't want to purchase "just the fabric" from the dealer... I priced the fabric portions of my seats (95 Cabrio) front and rear and was quoted almost four thousand dollars.
Not the foam, springs, or seat assembly- just the cloth seat covering!

Isaac


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (z33k)*

mk5 seats in a rabbit = the win!!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

give it a year and start searching junkyards. I'd check with underground VW parts. they might be able to get ahold of a wrecked one. Not sure if MKV seats will fit into a MKIV, but just droppin in the whole seat would be nice if possible.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (one swell foop)*

I soled my buddt a set and now in a mk3 4 door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chantal @ EVO (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI Plaid Seats (animated_jetta)*

I would advise you to check out *1st Upholstery *of Tempe, AZ. They have done amazing work. 

_Modified by Chantal @ EVO at 9:30 AM 2-15-2007_


_Modified by Chantal @ EVO at 9:32 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: MK5 GTI Plaid Seats (Chantal @ EVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chantal @ EVO* »_I would advise you to check out *1st Upholstery *of Tempe, AZ. They have done amazing work. 


I imagine it might be hard for most to check them out unless they have a website


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: MK5 GTI Plaid Seats (volklover)*

i went through looking for this stuff for a while... 20 squared was having a group buy on the stuff a while back for around 40$ per yard... but they are out and i dont think they can get any more... 
the fabric is made by berberry (sp?)


----------

